# Weird log in issue



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

I was logged in ok this morning on the pc
Now I'm getting these messages:

1) Access denied. Your IP address is blacklisted. If you feel this is in error please contact your hosting providers abuse department.

2) 
The website declined to show this webpage

HTTP 403

Most likely causes:

This website requires you to log in.

What you can try:

Go back to the previous page.

More information

I cleared my cache, closed explorer and restarted it but no dice
Any ideas?

It was just after reading Eric's post about windows 8, I'm not using windows 8 so clearly Eric, this is your fault

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Yep can access everything else I normally can
Including moldychums Friday pinup

It's a windows message not an AKFF message

Will see if I can capture sshots

Thanks LA


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Weird - now I'm allowed back in

All's well in the worlds

I'm still going to blame eric though (w*nker)


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Like halitosis?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Jeez it happened again
Can you believe I actually had to do some work today?
Wha that all about?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Don't get too technical Nick - it's leprechauns. Hopefully they'll go and annoy someone else soon.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2013)

anselmo said:


> Now I'm getting these messages:
> 1) Access denied. Your IP address [xxxx] is blacklisted.


Are you sure you posted the right IP address?
My IP lookup shows the following registration details: [removed, no longer required]


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2013)

I hazard a guess you've just told us all who Anselmo's employer is...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWiUuiUAACBfgAAQUCOAEqk4WIo/7/+wMACkiJiMqeiPUGNR+qYmjQ0aNA1U/KnmqPSbDVNG0QANA9AxpoNADJoDI00MTRlj8TBaZE+33djVM3kWfldE/CH2FfWPqMkZuMAXsZy2HMLOhua6YI5mptyiAiGQ88PCIohUrmf3IgwImKCaUZ8ut42P6Nwx91OoraHJfxiItcJJQ0qppvfWrgbZlE2GwwUJ2nGGU4D0e+SV4Y2QV6WDWF2sBNSJBAHGpZAYwroI/4u5IpwoSDRKXRKA


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RedPhoenix said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Jeez it happened again
> ...


Ok travelling on Monday but I can't get my fix on Tuesday I'll be here complaining!


----------

